# Honda gcv160 carburator question



## callmepokey1

Hi guys.
Have been working on a honda gcv160 pressure washer, pulled the carb and cleaned all ports/jets/needle and seat/ down through the Idle jet/ everything, my problem is it starts on first pull great. but as soon as I open choke it dies. I went as far as to change out the bowl gasket ALSO.
gaskets are all on correctly per the holes to the correct side and all.
I work on jetski's all the time and go through carbs left and right but this sucker has me baffled on what I may have missed. 
the carb on this one has no adjustments at all. no idle screw or idle jet screw. my other washer is same carb but has the adjustments.
the GCV160 is called a Husky high performance easy start 2600 psi 2.3GPM if that helps.
any suggestions would be greatly appreciated no matter how stupid they may sound. before I go Bald! thanks


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech

Hi Pokey!

Sounds like you have a sizable air leak. The most likely culprit is a missing/broken carb insulator and/or gaskets. In order from the engine out: Engine, square gasket, carb insulator (square opening toward engine), oblong gasket, air diverter (metal plate), oblong gasket, carb, black gasket, control plate, black gasket, air filter box.

Pay special attention to the insulator as cracks as almost invisible and this part can be put on backwards AND up-side down.

Hope this helps!


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech

Parts diagram for a GCV160

Honda GCV160A Parts List and Diagram - (Type BHH)(VIN# GJAEA-1000001-5386302) : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## callmepokey1

Thanks for responding.
I have the gaskets exactly as the picture and as you described except for the metal plate..this set-up has a fiber air deflector so it goes- square gasket,insulator square side towards port, tall side up like pic. fiber air deflector, carb,oblong gasket, control plate, oblong gasket,air filter box,
this carb doesn't have the idle adjustment screw or Idle jet adjustment needle either as shown in pic.
NOW I did take the carb off my other Honda thats identical to the one in the pic and put it on with the same gasket set-up as I described and it ran correctly. so this should tell me its in the carb somewhere, I went back through the carb AGAIN looking for a plug somewhere I may have missed cleaning. I shot cleaner down the idle hole where screw should be comes out main jet tube, shoot through both holes by intake side of carb and come out bottom of main tube and the 4tiny holes in engine side like they should, jet is clean and wide open, venturi tube is clean and all holes open on it, fuel feed is wide open and needle works properly. and when i changed carbs to test it with another I used the same gaskets and insulator as I always have. I thought the same as you it should be an air leak, thats why I even changed bowl gasket. only thing I can think to look at when I am more awake is for a crack in the carb housing. keep the advice coming..not going to let this beat me! thanks guys


----------



## callmepokey1

here is the link to the engine I am working on..the picture in the diagram of carb is different than mine..but if you click on the photo/camera for #8 carb assembly it shows my carb..which is all preset with no adjusting properties.

Honda GCV160LA Parts List and Diagram - (Type N5R)(VIN# GJAEA-5386303) : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech

With a new carb costing around $20 (plus shipping) I would say just replace it.


----------



## callmepokey1

true the carb new only cost $31, and I decided to leave my other carb on it I had cleaned and tested . it runs great again, I'll buy a new one for my other Honda I took the one off of when I rebuild that one. so the husky is up and running after changing out the carb, and tearing pump down and unsticking and greasing 2 different check balls and unloader valve from hard water corrosion. after looking at this hard water stuff in a few pressure washer I am thinking of adapting a water filter to try and lesson the problem. Thanks for all your help!


----------

